# Looking to upgrade heater and suit.



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi all. I'm looking for a new heater for a 2 man flip over, was thinking a buddy heater for the 2 heat setting. And also looking for a new suit no clue what brand to go with or flotation or non. How much insulation need to have in it. I wear a pfd when I go. So any input would be great


----------



## Half-shell (Jan 22, 2018)

I use a buddy heater, with a insulated hut you be more then warm. As for suits I have a striker ice suit, I fish a lot in Canada during ice season and have fished outside in 30+ mph winds in Canada, it sucked due to the wind and snow but I was warm.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I have striker bibs and a buddy heater nestled in an Eskimo 949i it's pretty comfortable


----------



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)

Ok thanks I'll check them out tomorrow


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Also check out suits by Stearns, been using one for a few years now very good suit for the money 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

If you wait, you can find the buddy heaters on sale for around $70. They are the best. Also, Striker suit.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Love my buddy heater, I've used it camping, hunting, and in my garage. Worth every penny!


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

yep buddy s. i have 2 one is a single and the other is a 2 panel w/ fan. and i have a 2 man eskimo pop up and the single does great . the double will just flat out run you out. the safety features are great.


----------



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)

Yah I was thinking of the single


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Brian87 said:


> Yah I was thinking of the single


The single is okay but the double is better if you don’t mind the bulk. You can run it off one panel but if you’re in a bigger space and need more heat you can turn the 2nd panel on.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I love my big heater buddy. It knocks the chill off my garage if set to high and heats the pop up when set to low. We use the 20 gallon propane grill tank for those applications, it costs a fraction when compared to the little green tanks. We use the little tanks in the house when we need it.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Check with Mark he carries Artic Armour flotation suits. Buddy heaters work great. I have the single panel and in my uninsulated shanty I still rarely turn it on high.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

The Mr. Heater portable buddy is plenty for a 2-man flip. I don’t have one, but the little buddy is probably enough for a 2-man.

If you get the Striker bibs, you will probably never turn it on in an insulated 2-man anyway. I have the portable buddy mounted in my 1-man, and did not turn it on last season after getting the Striker bibs.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

I have always used my North star propane lantern in my one man and two.man shanty you have your light and plenty of heat.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't ice fish any more. but the big heater is way more versatile with the low and high settings. it can be used for more than ice fishing. but if fishing is all you'll ever use it for then the little one is all you need in a good shanty. with the 4000 and 9000 settings on the small heater and 9000 or 18000 on the large just choose the one that best serves your purpose. small for just fishing large if you use it for other things.
sherman


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I'll second the artic armour bibs and coat. they float great and keep me warm. I even did some testing on them and they surpassed my expectations. I got mine at Mark's bait


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

If you're looking for an Arcic Armor Plus set, I have a Medium set (jacket & bibs) that my dad literally has worn about 3 times. Shoot me a PM if you're interested


----------



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)

Tha is for the replies. And thank you for the offer rstock but I dont think I'd fit into a medium right now lol


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

There is a Stearns suit in large on the marketplace section great buy

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

I use a Frabill Float Coat and wool bibs. The Frabill is easily the warmest piece of equipment I own. 

Have an uninsulated Eskimo Quickflip that the single buddy heats fine. Also have an insulated Clam Denali that only needs the buddy torch to heat it. Insulated flip overs are the way to go, winter was absolutely brutal up here last year (I live in Duluth MN) and the only time I was chilly in my insulated shack was at -20F air temps.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Harry1959 said:


> I love my big heater buddy. It knocks the chill off my garage if set to high and heats the pop up when set to low. We use the 20 gallon propane grill tank for those applications, it costs a fraction when compared to the little green tanks. We use the little tanks in the house when we need it.


Do you use the Mr. heater 10ft. Buddy Series Hose?


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I use a 12' with a filter on mine, carry tank in a milk crate and run hose under tent edge, works great, most days just leave tank on atv.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

FISHIN 2 said:


> I use a 12' with a filter on mine, carry tank in a milk crate and run hose under tent edge, works great, most days just leave tank on atv.


Do you ever have issues with cold temperatures and the propane tank?


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

I’ve owned the IDI gear almost 8yrs. Bibs are awesome the jacket is so
so with the wind at my back. In a shanty no issue what so ever. I hope I never go in because you will get wet. If I was ever to buy another suit it would be Sterns 1pc set!


----------



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)

Any one have one with flotation? Wife is getting on me about being safer on the ice. I. Just worried about the bulk of it.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

I posted earlier there is one on the marketplace size large for $225 really good deal Stearns flotation suit. Found out last year they really do work

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Smitty82 said:


> Do you use the Mr. heater 10ft. Buddy Series Hose?


I m not sure which hose I have, I think it’s made by mr heater and it has a filter on it. I’ve never used it in extremely cold weather. No issues around 32


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Brian87 the Artic Armour is a float suit. When I got mine a few years ago I tested it in a pool the following summer and it does work.


----------



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)

Is it bulky or not bad


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

They aren't real bulky, but they are a kind of snow suit. Nothing like the snow suits people wore in the eighties. I walked two miles in mine once, pulling my sled.


----------

